# Quick Cure,Is it safe to put hands or arms in water?



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hello, Is it safe to put your arm or hands in the water while doing waterchanges,plantscaping,etc. while dosing with "Quick Cure"? It kind of freaks Me out after I tried once and scrubbed the bejessus out of My Arm and Hand after feeling paranoid reading about the cancer agent.

Also,is it really necessary to have the lights off while dosing? I dose in the evening when I shut the lights off the Tank,and shortened the Tank light time in the day to about 8-9 hours (I have heavily planted tank.)

Last question,I'm following Charles and Stuarts guideline for dosing Quick Cure since saying they have had great results.Is it imperative I do half dosages with tetras,loaches,cories,etc.? I've been doing 4 days so far with the first day full dose (I took a gamble!) the rest half dosages,nothing happened the first dosage at all at full,but I didn't want to risk my fish's health by gambling further.I've been Googling and some people say they do full dosages daily with the sensitive fishes till gone. (Man! Googling for opinions can give you a headache,so many diff. ideas!). My tank is mainly tetra species.As of now I'm sticking with half dosages to be on safe side.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Best thing I find for Ich is I raised my temp to 86 and dosed salt. I was using quick cure , but it seemed to work best with the temp raise and salt for me. I wouldn't recommend putting your hands hands in the water while dosing the tank because of the chemicals and it also dye's everything blue green. The dollar stores should carry long rubber gloves, probably best to use them. If you continue to use it I would use the half doses and keep up with the water changes daily. I have used full doses with my loaches , but my Angels turned greenish so I quit doing that. I believe your dosing schedule is just right if you use quick cure, was the same way I did dosed as well. Im by far an expert , just my experience here lol I'm sure plenty other more knowledgeable answers will be along soon enough

And yes, Googling for opinions can give you a headache lol


----------

